# osteoarthritis and dogs



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

HI All 
Any imput on sucessful supplements ?

Thanks in advance
Michelle


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My old husky/Rottie mix has done well with fish oil (1 g capsule for every 15 lbs of body weight is a good maintenance dose for him) and Synovi G3 soft chews. I like those because they are easy to give to him (he gets picky about big horse pills of glucosamine), no objectionable ingredients, and they are pretty inexpensive for the convenience.


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Maren for the info! I'll keep that in mind as it is quite affordable  I have used glucosamine in the past with nice results.

I have been looking at this supplement as well

hyaluronan- formerly known as hyaluronic acid or HA

Has anyone had any success with it?


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Michelle Testa said:


> HI All
> Any imput on sucessful supplements ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Michelle


We use this: JointStrong, not only for osteoarthritis, but very successfully for spondylosis, Pano and post surgical inflammation too. Some of our customers veterinarians have been amazed by the results. 100% NATURAL INGREDIENTS

Cooked chicken, JOINT SUPPORT FACTORS Glucosamine hydrochloride (1,150 mg), Chondroitin sulfate, TMG (Trimethylglycine), MSM (Methyl Sulfonyl Methane), CMO (Cetyl Myristoleate), Chicken cartilage, Hyaluronic Acid (N-acetyl glucosamine, D-glucuronic acid), OMEGADOGTM (Cold Pressed Camelina oil, Vitamin E) K9 ORAC-POWERTM (Vitamin C, High ORAC anti-inflammatory extracts from Wild Blueberry, Cranberry, Raspberry, Strawberry, Prune, Tart Cherry, Bilberry, Decaffeinated green tea extract, Pomegranate fruit extract, Curcumin, Acetyl-Cysteine), Pyridoxine HCL, Thiamin HCL, Vitamin D3, Folate, Manganese, Cyanocobalamin, Biotin, Natural flavorings.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein Minimum 22%
Crude Fat Minimum 30%
Crude Fiber Maximum 9%
Moisture Maximum 7%
Carbohydrate 32%

Serving Size: Container: 2.00 lb (908 grams), 1 rounded scoop (9 grams)
Servings Per 2 lb Container: Approximately 100 servings
DIRECTIONS: 0-45 lbs - 1 scoop 46-100 lbs - 1 to 2 scoops - May be doubled for more rapid results or severe cases.


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Terry
Thank you! Very interesting.
much appreciated!
Michelle


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

you can get the Joint Strong from us or a number of other resellers... good luck


----------

